# Differentiate & uses for Coriander/Cumin



## FluffyAngel (Mar 5, 2012)

I just acquired a package from an Indian grocery.  It smells so good. Can someone tell me any difference (why 2 names)? Also, how is this used?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2012)

If your package says, Coriander/Cumin, it's a blend of two different spices.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 5, 2012)

Did you get leaves or seeds? Coriander is a plant. The seeds are usually called coriander and are a lovely spice. The leaves are usually often called cilantro. Other people call them coriander leaves or greens and they are also known as Chinese parsley.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2012)

You probably got it already ground.  If not, the round seeds are coriander, the little seeds, cumin.  I like to grind mine in a coffee grinder.  Great stuff in Mexican and many other ethnic dishes.  Nice in chili.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 5, 2012)

if its two different seeds and not yet ground - toast it before you grind it! IMO it makes it much better


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 5, 2012)

Siegal said:
			
		

> if its two different seeds and not yet ground - toast it before you grind it! IMO it makes it much better



+1


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 5, 2012)

It's called Dhana Jeera and is a blend of the two ground spices. It's commonly used to flavor Indian vegetarian dishes, like daal (lentils), cauliflower, potatoes, and green beans. You can also add a little to basmati rice to make a nice side dish.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 6, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> If your package says, Coriander/Cumin, it's a blend of two different spices.


Yes, the blend is what I have.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 6, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Did you get leaves or seeds? Coriander is a plant. The seeds are usually called coriander and are a lovely spice. The leaves are usually often called cilantro. Other people call them coriander leaves or greens and they are also known as Chinese parsley.



Aha! I LUUUUUUUVVVV cilantro. That explains my immediate attraction to this.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> You probably got it already ground.  If not, the round seeds are coriander, the little seeds, cumin.  I like to grind mine in a coffee grinder.  Great stuff in Mexican and many other ethnic dishes.  Nice in chili.



Yes, it's a ground blend. Good in Mexican huh? That's another plus. I make something Mexican a couple times a week. Thanks.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> +1



Toast first, Then grind (for future reference - this lot is ground). Thanks. Will do.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 6, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> It's called Dhana Jeera and is a blend of the two ground spices. It's commonly used to flavor Indian vegetarian dishes, like daal (lentils), cauiliflower, potatoes, and green beans. You can also add a little to basmati rice to make a nice side dish.



Good information because I was about to order from Penzey's a spice called Kala Jeera. Might that be a similar product?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 6, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> Good information because I was about to order from Penzey's a spice called Kala Jeera. Might that be a similar product?



Kala jeera is black cumin. Though it's related to brown cumin, the flavor is quite a bit different.  I haven't found any uses for it outside of Indian cooking.  And even in Indian cooking it's not used that much.


----------



## Siegal (Mar 6, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Kala jeera is black cumin. Though it's related to brown cumin, the flavor is quite a bit different.  I haven't found any uses for it outside of Indian cooking.  And even in Indian cooking it's not used that much.



Isn't that nigella seed? If so. It's great used as a seed on homemade bread and in potatoes!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 7, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Isn't that nigella seed?


oh yes
Nigella Lawson Hot - YouTube


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 7, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Isn't that nigella seed? If so. It's great used as a seed on homemade bread and in potatoes!


No, Kalonji is nigella seed, though they look similar. Kala Jeera is related to parsley.

Photos of the two spices
Kala Jeera
Kalonji


----------



## Claire (Mar 7, 2012)

Cumin and coriander are two different spices/herbs.  Where it gets confusing is that coriander and cilantro are from the same plant.  As a general rule, cilantro, also known as Chinese parsley, is the green part, coriander is the ground seeds the former an herb,the latter a spice).  Cumin is another plant entirely.

I like cumin particularly for Mexican dishes.  It gives the distinctive flavor without any heat.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 7, 2012)

I use cumin and coriander  together when I make my favorite sweet bbq sauce. It is good with chicken or pork. It is the standard ketchup based sauce but with those two spices and the tang from the apple cidre vinegar it is a great sauce for coating or dipping...I can give you a recipe if you want...

I also add it to fajita meat with mexican chili powder....


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 7, 2012)

Claire said:


> Cumin and coriander are two different spices/herbs. Where it gets confusing is that coriander and cilantro are from the same plant. As a general rule, cilantro, also known as Chinese parsley, is the green part, coriander is the ground seeds the former an herb,the latter a spice). Cumin is another plant entirely.
> 
> I like cumin particularly for Mexican dishes. It gives the distinctive flavor without any heat.


 
*^ *
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^ *
*What she said *

*While on the subject of toasting, this spice blend {most of them really} is fat soluble and can be toasted as well. You can heat oil in a pan and "toast" the desired amount for 30 seconds or so before adding any aromatics or other solids to the pan. *
*And these types of spices are best if stored in the freezer.*


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 7, 2012)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I use cumin and coriander  together when I make my favorite sweet bbq sauce. It is good with chicken or pork. It is the standard ketchup based sauce but with those two spices and the tang from the apple cidre vinegar it is a great sauce for coating or dipping...I can give you a recipe if you want...
> 
> I also add it to fajita meat with mexican chili powder....



I Would LOVE this recipe. Thank you.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 7, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> Cumin and coriander are two different spices/herbs.  Where it gets confusing is that coriander and cilantro are from the same plant.  As a general rule, cilantro, also known as Chinese parsley, is the green part, coriander is the ground seeds the former an herb,the latter a spice).  Cumin is another plant entirely.
> 
> I like cumin particularly for Mexican dishes.  It gives the distinctive flavor without any heat.



This is a very good explanation of the difference. Thank you for taking the time to share that.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 16, 2012)

It adds a nice touch to bread. Sprinkle some in when making the bread dough. Or else, sprinkle it on top of the bread before baking.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 16, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> I Would LOVE this recipe. Thank you.


2 cups Ketchup
1/4 cup Worchestershire Sauce
1/4 cup apple cidre vinegar
1/4 cup of water or beer, or white wine, or fruit juice, or burbon, or rum(whatever you would like to add)
1 tblsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
2 tblsp brown sugar
1/2 tsp ground corriander
1/2 tsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp salt
Fresh black pepper
couple of dashes of liquid smoke(optional)

Add all ingredients to pot and simmer for 15 minutes, stir often being careful not to burn on bottom. Keeps in refrigerator for a week or two...


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 16, 2012)

A big THANK YOU! It's getting to be grilling weather already, and I am excited to try this.


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 17, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> 2 cups Ketchup
> 1/4 cup Worchestershire Sauce
> 1/4 cup apple cidre vinegar
> 1/4 cup of water or beer, or white wine, or fruit juice, or burbon, or rum(whatever you would like to add)
> ...


This sauce sounds great, but I hate ketchup... substitute the ketchup for a strong BBQ sauce and be sure to include a good amber ale beer for liquid. This will turn out amazing!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 19, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> I hate ketchup... substitute the ketchup for a strong BBQ sauce and be sure to include a good amber ale beer for liquid.!



Fair enough. But IMHO, after you add all of the ingredients to the ketchup base, the finished product is basically a strong bbq sauce. Especially if you add the liquid smoke....


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 19, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Fair enough. But IMHO, after you add all of the ingredients to the ketchup base, the finished product is basically a strong bbq sauce. Especially if you add the liquid smoke....


You're right, it is. And I have been known to use ketchup in my own sauces, in small quantities. 

Your recipe truly does sound delicious. Don't worry about me, my problem is all in my head. I always seem to taste the darn ketchup, like the kid that claims they can taste the well-hidden veggies in their meal


----------

